# Mosquito Ice Situation



## walleyedave (Oct 5, 2010)

With a 90 minute drive--can those that have been out today (1/11) and through Friday put up some detailed as can be posts of ice conditions? We are planning on coming up Saturday afternoon. Do you need a plank to get offshore, thickness, etc. I have been to Erie after weather and wind changes and times were good and times we never ventured out. So, does Mosquito have some of the same characteristics--cracks that open and close given the length of the lake? Have fished open water on Mosquito but never hard water.

Bait--which bait shops will certainly have minnows?

Thanks,
David


----------



## Dale Bungard (Feb 22, 2016)

The causeway definitely has minnows. I’ll be watching this list as I plan to go out Sunday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natureboyx (Jul 6, 2014)

Might be a bit sketchy given the 2.5 warm days we have had..last time I was there we had 6in..that was 2 weekends ago....Be safe out there...Planned on tryin Mosquito Saturday also..so be interested in seeing what gets posted..Thx all..

Hey Walleye dave.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 20, 2014)

Went out last Sunday had 10-12in everywhere we drilled, I’m going tomorrow ice should hopefully be ok


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Now they are saying eastern counties might get 6-8 inches of snow Friday night before the cold comes back on Sunday, so we’ll end up with snow - slush- then the base ice we have now to walk through , was hoping for a good freeze before any snow. Was out this morning on a area pond and had 7 inches of a good hard black ice with lots of water on it .


----------



## closing time (Jul 2, 2007)

West side of the lake had 11” good hard ice yesterday about a mile south of the causeway.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

I don't ice fish so I don't have a lot of knowledge with this subject. But I want to stress that with the past couple of days of warm weather and the pending snow storm with rain then instantly heavy snow I can't imagine conditions being great if not good with the weight of the snow that's coming...I just don't want to read anything about an accident out there...I love to fish. I don't know...just be safe and don't go it alone.

Don.


----------



## wetwork (Mar 10, 2013)

walleyedave said:


> With a 90 minute drive--can those that have been out today (1/11) and through Friday put up some detailed as can be posts of ice conditions? We are planning on coming up Saturday afternoon. Do you need a plank to get offshore, thickness, etc. I have been to Erie after weather and wind changes and times were good and times we never ventured out. So, does Mosquito have some of the same characteristics--cracks that open and close given the length of the lake? Have fished open water on Mosquito but never hard water.
> 
> Bait--which bait shops will certainly have minnows?
> 
> ...


Ice and fish was good today it had a little water on it when I left today about 2:22pm . Slick as all get out! you will definitely need cleats.


----------



## Solitude57 (Feb 16, 2015)

Anyone have a current update on ice at north end buoy line? Appreciate It.


----------



## icebergy (Jan 21, 2012)

Anyone have a ice report today on the lake . hour and half drive . Any info would be great. Thanks Bergy


----------



## Klingaling (Feb 24, 2007)

I live on the lake and shacks were out today. I'm going tomorrow. It looks frozen right up to shore. The good blue I've from 3 weeks ago never went away. I would spud your way out, do not take my positive report as the holy grail, but tomorrow is an ice day for sure.


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

Just got off at the cemetery. 8 to 9 inches. Solid ice no wet spots. Some snow patches but nothing Moore than 4 or five inches deep. Lots of open ice patches making pulling sleds easy. Everything looked good where i was out by the bridge. Fishing was slow for me but good to get out.


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Today's ice was 9" on east side by yacht club. Not sure in walnut run bay. 8 small perch all we pulled.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

A Good friend of mine lost an ice pole, Sunday, at the SW State ramp or parking area,,,
ANYONE FIND IT? 
Not real expensive or anything,,, just his favorite!

BTW,,, all they caught, outside of the inlet, was a bunch of small perch.
THANKS


----------



## wetwork (Mar 10, 2013)

Where are the bigger Gills? have not seen pole feel for your friend
Everybody got a favorite wish him luck iv'e been fishing with my favorite
since day one no matter how many I buy.


----------

